# July 4th!!!!!!



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:
 HAPPY JULY FOURTH EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Happy 4th!


:ty:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Same to you!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Independence Day!
What are y'all doing today? We are going to watch 1776, grill hot dogs and watch our property with hoses and buckets at the ready because our crazy neighbors are shooting aerial fireworks on a windy night AGAIN...
I LOVE the 4th but they're making it a real problem


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Fortunately none of my neighbors do that!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Fortunately none of my neighbors do that!!


Utah sounds wonderful at the moment  are you northor south? I lived in Logan years ago near the Idaho border. It was very pretty there and great camping and hiking!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> What are y'all doing today?


I went fishing and got BURNED from the sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Same to you!!!!!!


:ty:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Spades said:


> I went fishing and got BURNED from the sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But fishing sounds like SO much fun...what a great way to spend the day!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> I went fishing and got BURNED from the sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really?
I would think you would have a tan with all the work you do outside.
I luckily get only the slightest sunburns! I also have a dark tan though.
I have gone fishing 4 times and never had a bite!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Utah sounds wonderful at the moment  are you northor south? I lived in Logan years ago near the Idaho border. It was very pretty there and great camping and hiking!


South.
45 minutes from St George.
If you like green this is not the place to go!
I personally hate it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you all had a wonderful July 4th celebration! We had a good day here, but didn't do anything special. Husband had to work 1/2 day, ran a few errands, came home fed goats, then went to a nice restaurant in town for dinner. Some random neighbors let off fireworks, but nothing drastic, it was still nice to be home to check on the goats. 
I went out to visit with the young does and bucks when I heard some fireworks, and they seemed fine and not real concerned. Instead they demanded my full attention, rotten, silly brats


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> South.
> 45 minutes from St George.
> If you like green this is not the place to go!
> I personally hate it.


Ah, you're near Vegas. Yep you're in the desert. I understand, St George isn't a great place for green.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, it was crazy here last night! Stupid people didn't stop their fireworks till 1:30am! The volunteer fire dept. was running crazy. I know they put out a grass fire a few doors down (1/2 mile away) YIKES with the wind I was praying it wouldn't spread...
I think my property got by unscathed but won't know till daylight. I'm supposed to go to work but I've been so stressed from the fire watch...I haven't slept...it's going to be a loooooong day.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Really?


I dont wear shorts in the winter So my legs were WHITE


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> But fishing sounds like SO much fun...what a great way to spend the day!


It was FUN except we didnt catch any keepers!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> .it's going to be a loooooong day.


 good luck


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> I dont wear shorts in the winter So my legs were WHITE


Oh makes sense!!!!!!!!
Better tan those legs then!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> It was FUN except we didnt catch any keepers!


That's too bad!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Better tan those legs then!!!!


Working on it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> That's too bad!


It is!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Working on it!!!!!!!!!


:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> :goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


:ty:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> :ty:


I usually wear pants so luckily don't!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> I usually wear pants so luckily don't!!!!!


Shorts are WAY cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Spades said:


> Shorts are WAY cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know!!!!!
I'm starting to have to wear shorts cause it's so hot!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

